
Preprint Abstract:1061 COVID19 patients treated with Hydroxychloroquine+AZM [pdf] - Cantbekhan
https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Abstract_Raoult_EarlyTrtCovid19_09042020_vD1v.pdf
======
Cantbekhan
There is also a table with more details here [https://www.mediterranee-
infection.com/wp-content/uploads/20...](https://www.mediterranee-
infection.com/wp-
content/uploads/2020/04/Table_final_website_IHU_09_04_2020.pdf)

But it's still unpublished at this stage

There have been already many reactions to these new claims. Very quick to
dismiss him again for the lack of any control group despite him comparing to
other hospitals who do not treat with HCQ...

------
giardini
From the Abstract: _...

Mortality was significantly lower in patients who had received 3 days of HCQ-
AZ than in patients treated with other regimens both at IHU and in all
Marseille public hospitals...

Interpretation

The HCQ-AZ combination, when started immediately after diagnosis, is a safe
and efficient treatment for COVID-19, with a mortality rate of 0.5%, in
elderly patients. It avoids worsening and clears virus persistence and
contagiosity in most cases._

